# Nutzlos auf Italienisch



## rudido (21 Juni 2010)

Captain Picard schrieb:


> Aller deutschen. Das Ganze ist eine  rein deutsche Spezialität
> Stichwort: Inkassostalking



Und jetzt dürfen auch die *Italiener* an dieser deutschen Spezialität teilhaben.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Es könnte  ein Schuss ins eigene  Knie werden. Die echte Mafia könnte auf den 
Geschmack  kommen und  die teilt nicht...


----------



## rudido (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es könnte  ein Schuss ins eigene  Knie werden. Die echte Mafia könnte auf den
> Geschmack  kommen und  die teilt nicht...



Dazu braucht's Italien nicht. Ich denke mal, das ist nicht deren Geschäftsfeld, sonst hätten die in Deutschland schon längst das Geschäft übernommen.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*

Man wird abwarten müssen, ob sich das hält.

Von dieser ominösen "Nachbarschaft24"-Seite gab es ja schon mal den Versuch, das Projekt nach Spanien zu "exportieren". Hat damals nicht lange vorgehalten. Wahrscheinlich, weil sich in Spanien kein Inkassobüro gefunden hat, das die Forderungen nach spanischem Recht (denn nur das wäre in dem Fall anwendbar...) eintreiben wollte.

So ähnlich könnte es auch jetzt laufen. Solange kein italienischer Dienstleister bereit ist, Hilfestellung zu leisten, werden die meisten Italiener (nach meiner Einschätzung) über die "gaspari tedeschi" nur lachen und die dummfrechen Forderungen aus Deutschland einfach ignorieren, wie sich das gehört. Die werden einfach sagen: "Dann kommt doch her."

Der Exportversuch könnte aber auch darauf hindeuten, dass es in Deutschland selbst ein Stück weit schwieriger geworden ist, auf dieser Masche zu reiten. Auch die Tatsache, dass die Swiss-Connection rund um E. das Geschäft um die Nutzlosseiten schon lange ganz aufgegeben zu haben scheint und stattdessen jetzt im Bereich Gewinnbimmelanrufe tätig ist, passt da ins Bild.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Nutzlos auf Italienisch*

Verbraucherzentrale: Internet - Abofallen jetzt auch auf Italienisch http://www.suedtirolnews.it/wap/d/a...ype=10&cHash=7d520ea700430effaeadfbceded9c324
Die suchen wohl ein neues Land wo sie die Leute Abzocken können. :recht:
Mal sehen wie sich die Sache weiter entwickelt.


Gefunden in Rechti, bestätigt das hier gesagte.


----------



## Gastposter (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Nutzlos auf Italienisch*

"Den passenden Musterbrief gibt es bei im Europäischen Verbraucherzentrum, Brennerstraße 3, 39100 Bozen, Tel. 0471-98.09.39, Fax 0471-98.02.39, E-Mail"

Wenn ich diesen Blödsinn schon wieder lese. Wenn man kein Vertrag abgeschlossen hat gibts auch keinen Grund zum Schreibseln


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle my-download(s).de und download-service.de auf Besucherfang*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Es könnte  ein Schuss ins eigene  Knie werden. Die echte Mafia könnte auf den Geschmack  kommen und  die teilt nicht...


Die "echte" Mafia machte mit Internetkriminalität in den USA 700 Mio US$ in wenigen Jahren. Nur in Deutschland hat man davon (angeblich) nichts bemerkt, was ich bis heute bezweifle. Aber Aboabzocke ist nichts für die Cosa Nostra. Wo die Helfershelfer der Mafia agierten, ist ja bekannt.
PS: Ich bin gespannt, wie die Italiener mit dem Problem umgehen... Die Bozener Verbraucherschützer haben auf mich immer den Eindruck gemacht, Bedrohungen ganz realistisch zu sehen... Aber ich erkläre mich gerne bereit, dort Nachhilfe zu leisten. Sind nette Leute.


----------

